# Polaroid TV, cant get the back off!



## radiowilbur (Feb 26, 2015)

I cannot get the back off my Polaroid TLA-01511C Flat screen TV. There are (3) small screws. I removed them, no problem, but the back is still held tightly. I pulled on the bottom and the speaker grill and some parts within nearly bent to 45 degrees.... I was able to push it back OK, but the back won't budge. I saw on these forums from a few years ago, a post indicating it was difficult to remove the back on this model, but it did not go into any detail.... any help would be great.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There are additional plastic snaps that have to be pried loose. If you break one, no sweat as the 3 screws will hold the back on. Pry right at the snaps. If you just pull the cover, you can break it. Only reason to get in would be to replace power supply or backlight.


----------



## radiowilbur (Feb 26, 2015)

the set won't turn on. the power supply caps look fine. the parts on the other board also look fine. what would cause it to not power up?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It seems you're "in" now. The owners manual is useless so you'd really need a Polaroid troubleshooting manual to diagnose, otherwise trial and error.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You can't always tell if capacitors are good without replacing them with good ones. Always replace with 105 degree types and if you can't get the same value or voltage rating then go higher never lower.


----------

